# Exmoor Foxhounds



## AlanE (2 August 2006)

Court case now finished. Judgement at noon Friday 4th.


----------



## Blairite (4 August 2006)

Oh and what a good judgement it was, do you not agree Alan?

British Justice at its best. The criminality that has been going on within the Hunting Fraternity cannot be allowed to continue. Would you also agree with that Alan?

A good day for those who have been trying to bring the criminality to an end!

Regards

Lord Blairite


----------



## Nigel (4 August 2006)

Hi Lord Blairite,


      Good judgment or not what I love is the clowns at the LACS just wasted one hundred grand on the fiasco.

Cheers


Nigel


----------



## pelly (4 August 2006)

I guess £500 isnt Soo Bad but a bet the LACS didnt thinks so Lol!!!!


----------



## Blairite (4 August 2006)

Nigel,

£65,000 actually. I do not consider it a waste of money and I would be prepared to bet that the membership of LACS don't either. 

The amount the fine was is irrelavant it could have been £5 for I care. The important part was the CONVICTION - it has set a precedent that will be followed in other courts across the land. The time has passed when the Hunting Fraternity could buy its way out of trouble or tie the system up with legal tape!! 

I realise that this CONVICTION must have come as a terrible shock to and yours  :shocked: but that is the nature of the Beast. 

Regards

Lord Blairite


----------



## combat_claire (4 August 2006)

You must remember that the magistrate has no legal training per se. The next step will be at the crown court for the appeal..and that might set the precedent, the magistrates court is so low down the pecking order that a precedent cannot be set from todays judgement. 

How much did you pay for your peerage Lord Blairite!


----------



## Blairite (4 August 2006)

combat_claire,

The Magistrate has more than enough legal training to preside over such a case. 

Lets hope that old man Wright appeals and costs himself a bundle more money! The Hunting Fraternity are not above the law and need to bear that in mind whilst in out with the pack. 

My Peerage is for services to the State. 

To see some of those services visit: http://www.defra.gov.uk

Regards

Lord Blairite

Tally ho, oh no! LOLOL!


----------



## Nigel (4 August 2006)

Hi Lord Blairite,

  It increased during the day, however it did say 65,000 at first.

The league brought the case at a total cost of more than £100,000 after Avon and Somerset Police declined to take on the case based on the evidence available. 
No shock just absolute hilarity, what a waste of money, better spent on real animal welfare. The conviction was not important as Tony realised it was difficult to flush to guns very early on, so changed to the drag all of last season (Chuckle Chuckle).

Cheers


Nigel


All for nothing.


----------



## AlanE (4 August 2006)

It was actually a) a very bad judgement b) or an attempt to make the hunting act look even dafter than it looks already or c) a politically correct judgement bought with the wealth that LACS/IFAW etc have provided to this government.

Either way we must trust that the appeal in the County Court or above will overturn it. Truth is truth and justice is justice: even LACS can't change basic human desires for fair play.


----------



## severnmiles (4 August 2006)

Hmm I wonder how far £100,000 could have gone, caring for homeless kittens/cats/dogs e.t.c

I'm sure the LACS are so happy wasting 100k on some stupid prosecution, what have they achieved?  Hunts have already started autumn hunting and foxes are once again going to be killed.


----------



## combat_claire (4 August 2006)

I quote from Eddey &amp; Darbyshire on The English Legal System (7th Edition) - 

"Since 1999 members have recieved standard training. Any adult can apply to be a magistrate'

No formal legal training is required, they instead work towards 4 basic competancies. During the first 2 years of service they will have 11 mentored sittings and 1 appraised sittings. After which they attend training every 3 years.

Compare this with a judge - they must have been a barrister or a solicitor (restricted number of posts open to them) and will sit in County Courts and above. They will be fully trained in legal procedure with a minimum of 3 years academic training and many more years of professional experience. I don't think there is any question of which of these two groups has the deeper legal knowledge. 

The legal precedent must follow a strict doctrine, thus any verdict handed down in the appeal judgement in the House or Lords and then the Crown Court will be more binding in terms of future judgements based on case law (Eddey &amp; Darbyshire p36)

Ah yes I am very familiar with the workings of the Department for the Elimination of Farming &amp; Rural Activity..


----------



## wurzel (4 August 2006)

I think 3 posts is enough for you, you annoying little prick !

3 Staghound meets in the next week. We will kill something just for you !

And if you think a 700 quid fine is going to stop us.....in fact, yes, for you, we will stop. Now you can sleep easy in your bed deep in the city.

Come to a meet and announce yourself as Lord Blairite. That would liven things up.


----------



## Iago (4 August 2006)

is in england hunting just with dogs or can tehre be traps? i like to hunt but for eating and use the skin and fur. in england many peopl are not happy with hunting. what is to be done?


----------



## Iago (4 August 2006)

is a kitten homeless in england? dose it cost 100 pounds? e.t.c


----------



## Iago (4 August 2006)

does a lord say things on this website! i don't understand but it is exciting!


----------



## Nigel (5 August 2006)

Hi Lord_Blairite,

You said,

£65,000 actually. I do not consider it a waste of money and I would be prepared to bet that the membership of LACS don't either.

And I said,

The conviction was not important as Tony realised it was difficult to flush to guns very early on, so changed to the drag all of last season (Chuckle Chuckle).

So my Lord that was my experience from, last season spent hunting with the Exmoor from Aug 31st  till last day, I bet you feel that was a complete waste of money now chum?


Cheers

Nigel


----------



## Polkadot (5 August 2006)

Tom it aint like yourself to get aggro. Whos this Lord Blairite?


----------



## wurzel (5 August 2006)

"Tom it aint like yourself to get aggro."

Actually, it is. I have not evolved as far as the rest of you.

No political membership, no dissertations, no websites.....just a simple hunting farmer on Exmoor.

And these little effeminate, skinny legged, townie, ZANU labour sycophants just encourage me to go hunting more.

And that is what I am going to do right now, followed by Cutcombe fete in the drizzle (are fetes allowed still?)


So no, I don't know what it is.


----------



## AlanE (5 August 2006)

Claire, the judge who handled the case,Paul Palmer, is described as a 'District Judge, which position I understand was previously called a Stipendary Magistrate, but I think they do have some professional legal training.


----------



## combat_claire (5 August 2006)

My Bad, yup District Judges have 7 years training...however the argument still stands relating to the legal professionals who sit as judges in Crown courts and higher...as do the hierarchy of legal precedence.


----------



## Exmoor_Blairite (5 August 2006)

You sound upset, old chap! PMSL!


----------



## severnmiles (5 August 2006)

Not another of you freaks!  Don't you get fed up making these names?  You're clogging up the forum, maybe if you go get some ferrets they'd entertain you on a Saturday, you could go rabbiting, free supper.  Or perhaps you'd like to go an buy a horse, you could tag along with TF then.

Just thought forget the ferret idea, I doubt you get rabbits in the city.


----------



## Exmoor_Blairite (5 August 2006)

http://www.league.uk.com/donate/


----------



## Polkadot (5 August 2006)

Aye got your point.  Woodworms are seepin out of the woodwork. Theyll go soon enough.


----------



## severnmiles (5 August 2006)

Oh I did, I donated lots of lovely big yellow pages, did they enjoy looking up their local hunt kennels numbers? Haha, what an embarrassment for you!  And now you have a nice bill of atleast 65k!  You must be so proud of them!


----------



## Exmoor_Blairite (5 August 2006)

The bill is no problem. It's nice having multi-millionaire backers. LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## severnmiles (5 August 2006)

I think that the certain millionaire you are mentioning has the small matter of divorcing the peg leg freak on his mind at the moment.

Its nice for us Pros to have MANY multi-millionaire backers, not just one deluded pensioner who seeks his thrills by marrying a one legged gold-digging moron.

Ooops sorry HHO Admin...is this post defamatory?


----------



## Exmoor_Blairite (5 August 2006)

PETA have quite a few pennies, you know! LOL!

Thanks for worrying about our bills but our friends have VERY deep pockets LOL!!!!!!!!!! In fact they want us to carry on with the good work!!!!!!!!! LMFBO!!!!!


----------



## severnmiles (5 August 2006)

Peta, are loons, they are crazy!  They don't have alot of support here either, perhaps in America but not here.  They closely resemble terrorists and we all know the UK's views on them.

Can't wait to see T &amp; S on The F Word, fancy peta trying to make Gordon a vegetarian chef....they really are deluded.

Your backers may have, but you don't, such a shame!

Ok here are the facts and fiction, I'll write it clearly so that your tiny brain can digest such alot of information in one hit....

Foxes are still being killed - FACT

Hunting isn't banned - FACT

Hunting is regulated - FACT

LACS are idiots - Funnily enough FACT!

PETA are loons - ditto

Hunting with hounds is illegal - FICTION


----------



## Exmoor_Blairite (5 August 2006)

In that case you're happy and we're happy! We're both happy! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## severnmiles (5 August 2006)

Very true, we finally agree on something


----------



## Exmoor_Blairite (5 August 2006)

That's that sorted out then. Put the Hunt Sabbers in charge of the Middle East - we'll sort that out too! LOL!


----------



## Nigel (5 August 2006)

Hi,


  What good work is that clown, increasing suffering to wild animals????

Cheers &amp; Chuckles


Nigel


----------



## wurzel (5 August 2006)

Upset ?

Not me.

Why are you telling lies?

PMSL?


----------



## redthing (6 August 2006)

Stands for P*ss myself laughing, Tom. Which we're all doing. Have you read Avon &amp; Somerset Police's response? If you're going out hunting, I'd look over my shoulder, if I were you. 

AHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH.....

Twunt.

RT XXXXXXXX


----------



## redthing (6 August 2006)

&gt;&gt;Oh I did, I donated lots of lovely big yellow pages, did they enjoy looking up their local hunt kennels numbers? Haha, what an embarrassment for you! And now you have a nice bill of atleast 65k! You must be so proud of them!&lt;&lt;

Guess what - doesn't matter. You know, and they know, that the money spent (on hoaxes or on prosecutions) does not matter one whit. 

What does matter is public (and Police and CPS) perception. And that just shifted, in a big way. 

It's not going to be as easy as you think. If you now manage to turn it around, you'll gain my respect, and I won't say another thing. 

BTW, I'd say there were a few rather pee'd off lawyers on this particular thread, if I'm reading it right....

Am I right?

Love,

RT.


----------



## combat_claire (6 August 2006)

A lawyer? Me? How very dare you..! I'm a land agent who was merely flicking through some dusty legal tomes which were barely opened while I was at college in an attempt to gain some perspective on what happens next...


----------



## wurzel (6 August 2006)

"Stands for P*ss myself laughing, Tom. Which we're all doing."

I know we all are ! 

"Have you read Avon &amp; Somerset Police's response?"

No, is it good?

"If you're going out hunting, I'd look over my shoulder, if I were you. "

Well I did go hunting, I did look over my shoulder......and ??


----------



## wallace (6 August 2006)

....Bottom Boys wasn't there....

Is the trailer cold without him? Where did he go on his "vacation?"

Never-Never Land, AGAIN?


----------



## wurzel (6 August 2006)

Are you that desperate?

Nothing valid to say?

Feeling overwhelmed?

Tense, nervous headache?

How are you going to stop Exempt Stag hunting.

Has Tony Wright stopped hunting?

How can he do better next time?

See, I don't mind helping you if you are feeling nervous.


----------



## Exmoor_Blairite (6 August 2006)

You picture looks like one of the Horsemen in the Lord of the Rings films - the one with an American accent. Is how you view yourself?


----------



## wallace (6 August 2006)

"Are you that desperate?"

What desperate?

"Nothing valid to say?"

Ok, you are an aggressive redneck with the "perceived" unusual tendency to leap to the defence of a subordinate male colleague who can't cope. Admirable on the one hand, but fairly weedy on a message board.

"Feeling overwhelmed?"

By Banjo-wielding, in-bred trailer trash? Well particularly at this time of year I would support steps to have you removed from the nice, verdant roadsides of my locality, but otherwise - not overly bothered.

"Tense, nervous headache?"

From posting on a message board? Get over yourself!

"How are you going to stop Exempt Stag hunting."

I'm not. 

"Has Tony Wright stopped hunting?"

Who? Is he something to do with that Kevin bloke you were on about? Is the football over by the way?

"How can he do better next time?"

I give up. Enlighten me.

"See, I don't mind helping you if you are feeling nervous."

Aw, thanks Faggy! I don't get nervous on message boards though. Botty does. That's why he needs you to bail him out. You're doing quite well, but still a bit too hostile and liable to fly off the handle - showing a loss of control. And WAY too grumpy! Cheer up!

So the avatar is from Lord of The Rings eh? Good book, but the films were a bit long! Still, I liked them very much. Who is that character though?


----------



## wurzel (6 August 2006)

"Is how you view yourself?"

Is that how I view myself?

Yes.

Now.

Why do you feel the need to lie?


----------



## wurzel (6 August 2006)

All very interesting.

But still nothing about hunting.

I take it you have given up.

The focus on my avatar really cuts me to the quick townie.


----------



## Ereiam_jh (6 August 2006)

They go on about your avatar and your spelling of Exmoor because they are dorks.


----------



## Blairite (7 August 2006)

Tom Faggot

You really are a little lacking in the region of your brain (I use the term loosely)

You hunt simply because that is the only way you can get any real feeling of power in your life. I do pity you indeed. 

As sad individual, like so many of the Hunting Fraternity on these boards. You and old man Wright friends are you? I suspect that you are also a convicted criminal? Seems to be a lot of it on Exmoor lately. 

Now go away and play with your hunting horn you pathetic little creep.

Kind Regards

Lord Blairite


----------



## Exmoor_Blairite (7 August 2006)

Beautifully put, my Lord!


----------



## Blairite (7 August 2006)

Why, thankyou.

Never have I come across such an imbecile and I have met many from the Hunting Fraternity.

Regards

Lord Blairite


----------



## Exmoor_Blairite (7 August 2006)

He's not very nice, is he?


----------



## Ereiam_jh (7 August 2006)

The main thing I notice about ELB is that he's lying about where he comnes from and is totally unwilling to enter into any sort of a debate.

Let's try with LB.

Why should I have to shoot the deer I flush with my dogs LB.

ELBs not bothered if I obey the hunting act or not.

Are you?


----------



## Exmoor_Blairite (7 August 2006)

I refuse to accept you're a real person. Are you just a computer programme churning out exactly the same drivel?

L O L

O

L


----------



## Blairite (7 August 2006)

Good evening,

&gt;&gt;Why should I have to shoot the deer I flush with my dogs LB.&gt;&gt;

Because the Hunting Act 2004 states quite cearly that it is illegal to hunt with more than two hounds and that the killing of a mammal by the said Hounds is deemed cruel and therefore illegal. 

Regards

Lord Blairite


----------



## Ereiam_jh (7 August 2006)

I keep repeating myself because you are unwilling to answer my questions.

You don't agree with the Hunting Act.

I'm surprised you don't support me as I'm refusing to kill animals.


----------



## Blairite (7 August 2006)

For a little more info on me:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/mbsn/F2564203?thread=3322269

Regards

Lord Blairite


----------



## Ereiam_jh (7 August 2006)

But I've never killed an animal with my dogs LB.  I  don't want to kill anything.  

The law says I have to kill the animals I flush out.  I am refusing to kill them.

Do you think I should kill the deer my dogs flush.

I REALLY don't want to.


----------



## Exmoor_Blairite (7 August 2006)

AA, take my advice: go to bed, read a couple of chapters of a soothing book, turn off the light (important to get this is the right order!) and go to sleep. (If you're married/partnered have a shag if you feel like it.)


----------



## Blairite (7 August 2006)

&gt;&gt;But I've never killed an animal with my dogs LB. I don't want to kill anything&gt;&gt;

That is a good start. However, I sense you are maybe being a little 'economical' with the truth. 

&gt;&gt;The law says I have to kill the animals I flush out&gt;&gt;

I feel certain that if you are not setting out to kill the aforementioned Deer etc then flushing them is insignificant. You will only be prosecuted if your Dogs kill the animal - not because you refused to shoot.

Regards

Lord Blairite


----------



## Ereiam_jh (7 August 2006)

Again a total failure to engage in a debate.

What is it about the issue that makes you so unwilling/unable to discuss it?


----------



## Ereiam_jh (7 August 2006)

"I feel certain that if you are not setting out to kill the aforementioned Deer etc then flushing them is insignificant."

But Tony wrights dogs didn't kill the animal.

LACS made great play over the fact that he had only one gun.  They insisted that he should have a "line or lines" of guns deployed so that no fox escaped.

How do you expect my collies could kill a deer.

Don't worry though I know I can break the hunting act as much as I like.  I've already proved that.  I've course hares, flushed out, dispersed deer etc and reported it all to the police.  They recognise all this is illegal but say I can carry on because to prosecute me isn';t in the public interest.


----------



## Blairite (7 August 2006)

&gt;&gt;I've course hares, flushed out, dispersed deer etc&gt;&gt;

The Nature of the Beast Never Changes.


----------



## Ereiam_jh (7 August 2006)

A law that you can publicly break and not be prosecuted is faulty.


----------



## Ereiam_jh (7 August 2006)

So why do you think flushed out deer should be shot?  Wouldn't it be better fro them to escape?

It was quite clear in the Tony Wright case that even if he hadn't chased the fox LACS argued he was still guilty as he let four escape?

Why do they want all the foxes to die?


----------



## Exmoor_Blairite (7 August 2006)

GO TO BED!!!


----------



## Blairite (7 August 2006)

I have not suggested that the law is perfect, or indeed sufficiently strong enough to deal with the criminality we see from the Hunting Fraternity.

However, it is an important first step, despite Tory and Pro-Hunt attempts to block the legislation. Never again will hunting be the way it was and sadly for the Fraternity it will only get worse. 

I must away to bed now, however I will pick this up tomorrow and deal with Tom Faggot and purile utterances

Regards

Lord Blairite


----------



## Ereiam_jh (7 August 2006)

So do you think that I should shoot the deer I flush out?

LACS do.


----------



## Blairite (7 August 2006)

You don't give up do you?

I believe that if your purpose is to hunt and kill the Deer then shooting them once flushed is preferable to setting Dogs on them. 

If however, you are out for a stroll and startle some Deer, then letting them escape would be the most advisable course of action. The Act would not apply to you in those circumstances I can assure you.

Regards

Lord Blairite


----------



## Ereiam_jh (7 August 2006)

I deliberately flush deer out of woodland with four dogs.

Is that illegal or not.  

The law says I've got to use two and then shoot the deer.

Is it just wrong?

The law says that flushing out is hunting.  Is it?


----------



## Blairite (7 August 2006)

Well then your asking for trouble, are you not?!?!

You are not killing the Deer with your Dogs and therefore I would say that the Act would not consider you to have done enough to warrant prosecution. 

Not in the public interest, as you have been told. 

Regards

Lord Blairite


----------



## Blairite (7 August 2006)

I must away to bed... His Lordship shall return...

Regards

Lord Blairite


----------



## Blairite (7 August 2006)

I am back, but there is no sign of Tom_Faggot and the rest of the girls. 

Come out come out wherever you are. 

I suppose the Hunter isn't used to being the Hunted. 

Regards

Lord Blairite


----------



## Ereiam_jh (7 August 2006)

So its fine for me to break the law.

Can I do the research and observation one with a whole pack rather than just two as well.

Is that in the public interest too?


----------



## Ereiam_jh (7 August 2006)

And just to be sure when the law says that the animals sholuld be shot.  That's just plain wrong is it, so that bit of the law should just be ignored?

Could you go through which sections you think sholuld be obeyed and which ones it's alright to break as far as you're concerned..

You'd be happy for Tony wright  to break the law by flushing out the foxes with a whole pack, happy for  him to obey it by shooting the fox and then unhappy with him breaking it by chasing the fox.


----------



## Ereiam_jh (7 August 2006)

Sorry try again  (DOH!)

You'd be happy for Tony wright to break the law by flushing out the foxes with a whole pack, UNhappy for him to obey it by shooting the fox and then unhappy with him breaking it by chasing the fox. 

That's about where you stand isn't it?


----------



## Blairite (7 August 2006)

Now come on! You are getting beyond a joke!

How many times must you be told? My position has been stated quite clearly. 

I'm still waiting for a word or two from old Tom_Faggot - I was told today that he was a slippery little worm from the dark ages over on the BBC boards by someone there.

Regards

Lord Blairite


----------



## Blairite (8 August 2006)

I'm sure you'd agree about old Tom_Faggot, a snivelling little worm!

Regards

Lord_Blairite


----------



## Ereiam_jh (8 August 2006)

Sorry LB I'm not sure of your position.  Would you have preferred it or not if Wright had had all five foxes shot or if they had escaped.

It's a simple question.


----------



## wallace (8 August 2006)

"All very interesting."

Praise The Lord! That you should find one iota of my posts even slightly entertaining is bread &amp; butter to me.

"But still nothing about hunting."

But hunting's DULL. Stultifyingly tedious in the extreme. Chasing small furry mammals around the countryside with the express intent of preserving them to hunt another day is something I am happy to exclude from my life.

"I take it you have given up."

Good for you. Take what you like.

"The focus on my avatar really cuts me to the quick townie."

That's great. But I'm not exactly "focussed" on it. It's a passing diversion at best. Vaguely amusing, but it doesn't occupy my every waking moment. 
I'm just glad I didn't choose such an outrageously camp avatar, then feel compelled to keep it out of indignant pride in the face of stinging ripostes!
The longer you keep it, the sillier you look - if that's possible.


----------



## wallace (8 August 2006)

Who are "they"?


----------



## Paul T (14 August 2006)

Oh dear, you do sound rather bitter and small minded. 

Why does defeat have to bring out the worst in people?


----------



## wurzel (14 August 2006)

Its only really defeat if he has lost his job isn't  it darling?

What else can he do but hunt.


Give up honey. You got your ban. We are all exempt hunting ;-)


----------



## Paul T (15 August 2006)

What a shame you've become as petty as severnmiles.

Tom, are you gay?


----------

